# Eastern MTB Tandem Weekend 2010



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

We're currently putting together plans for an off-road tandem weekend in May 2010. Our first choice at this point is the Tsali trail system in North Carolina. As we move further in the planning the location may change, but I expect the event to be somewhere in the western NC area, for the convenience of the east coast teams, as well as the midwest folks and us southerners. 
Looking at possible dates right now. Memorial Day weekend is one choice, but not sure if that conflicts with too many other events or not.

MTB Tandems will have loaner/demo bikes available for those who may not have an mtb tandem (yet). Of course, everyone is welcome to try the demos out to see what other tandems do.

Tsali has a campground on site, with motel lodging within 5 miles as well. 

Interested in hearing from anyone who might consider attending. Feedback on dates as well as location is very welcome.

Our intent is for this to be a floating event, going to different parts of the country each year.

Hope to hear from lots of folks; would like to see a couple dozen tandems flying around the Tsali trails next May!


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*spring fling*

Alex, I'd be interested in something like that. Memorial Day weekend would actually be a decent fit, but so would mid-late May weekends. Western N. Carolina or N. Georgia would be cool.


----------



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

We will make a concerted effort to be there. We will either be back western NC or in the Pacific NW by then ( I can't bear the thought of another Kansas summer). If we are out west we will probably fly in and rely on riding demo's since it would be a logistical (and fiscal) nightmare to ship it. Would that be Ok?
I think that Tsali is a great place for a tandem get together. I remember watching the tandems race for the first time there about 5 years (knobscorcher or 12H of tsali?)
Another really fun place to take the tandems would be Kerr Scott up near wilkesboro.
The stoker (wife) and I went home to see family this summer and rode the new sections of Warriors Creek and the OVT on our half bikes. We have both concluded that we would have to bring the "freight train of pain" on our next trip back home. If you have not been up there you should definitely check it out. 
They also have very nice camping facilities.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

agriholic said:


> We will make a concerted effort to be there. We will either be back western NC or in the Pacific NW by then ( I can't bear the thought of another Kansas summer). If we are out west we will probably fly in and rely on riding demo's since it would be a logistical (and fiscal) nightmare to ship it. Would that be Ok?
> I think that Tsali is a great place for a tandem get together. I remember watching the tandems race for the first time there about 5 years (knobscorcher or 12H of tsali?)
> Another really fun place to take the tandems would be Kerr Scott up near wilkesboro.
> The stoker (wife) and I went home to see family this summer and rode the new sections of Warriors Creek and the OVT on our half bikes. We have both concluded that we would have to bring the "freight train of pain" on our next trip back home. If you have not been up there you should definitely check it out.
> They also have very nice camping facilities.


Checked out Kerr Scott trail system online; looks very interesting, and a good potential location. Calls for a road trip to check it out. Are the trails you rode there tandem-friendly for mere mortals?

Let me know what your preference is for size/type demo tandem and I'll put your name on it.


----------



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

70% of the stuff at Kerr Scott is on par with Tsali. The Overmountain Victory Trail would be the most fun you could legally have on a tandem. Its fast, not too rocky or overly technical, has bermed corners, and there are not any sections that I can think of that ones boom tube would not clear. And there are no Horses! 
The new stuff at warriors creek has alot of the same features, but with more up and down, and slightly more technical.
Dark Mountain is a lot of fun, and you could have "Downhill Tandem Races" on the downhill course. The climbing is more sustained than OVT or Warriors Creek.
That being said, I am still a huge fan of Tsali. 
The airport at Charlotte is about an hour away. There is a plethora of B&B's and hotels within about 5 miles of the trails. There is also the wine country 20 minutes to the East, if you wish to sample the Yadkin Valley Appellation. 
Disclaimer: I Served as a Area Agricultural Extension Agent in this region before moving to KS, and did alot of Rural Development work in this area prior to moving to KS.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

After an examination of events for May of 2010, here's the latest:
I don't want to compete with known tandem- or tandem-friendly events; Memorial Day appears to create the most conflicts. GTR is May 13th - 16th, Mother's Day is May 9th, and TTR is the first weekend in June.
Which leaves us with either April 30th - May 2nd, or May 21st - 23rd, the weekend before Memorial Day. 
Weather will be slightly more favorable for the 21st - 23rd, but not sure how that weekend works for folks scheduling time from work, since it's the weekend before a major holiday. Also wonder how it will affect folks who may be travelling Memorial Day weekend as well. 
Of course the folks from up north will probably consider it practically balmy, even in late April.
Feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Alex, for us it pretty much needs to be April.

For us April at Tsali will be a winter ride.

Can we build a campfire...? A big warm one.

Seriously, choose what works for most, if we can't make May, I'll take your invitation to ride local stuff hopefully later in the year.

PK


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*snow*



TandemNut said:


> May 21st - 23rd, the weekend before Memorial Day.
> 
> Of course the folks from up north will probably consider it practically balmy, even in late April.
> Feedback is greatly appreciated!


Exactly, if there's no snow on the ground, let's roll. That weekend is good for us. I can't lock in, but it's fun to put on the calendar - always looking for an escape around that time of year. Of course, anything closer to the North and major highways, would increase our chance of coming.


----------

